# Eastend House, Lanarkshire - April 2009



## rjg_scotland (Apr 6, 2009)

Visited as part of the Central Scotland Meet on 04/04/2009 with Celo., RichardB, Escortmad79, Fraz13 and +1.

A really foul day with constant rain and rather cold winds at times. Nevertheless it was a good day had by all.

It's a real shame this place suffers from dry rot and is falling apart.



> Eastend comprises a 37 room mansion house of four floors with the oldest visible part of the building, which is claimed to have a much more ancient nucleus, being an early 16th century keep (a fortified tower). To this were added tall crowstepped wings to the east and west in 1673, and these in turn were joined up on the south by a typical 18th century bow-fronted addition which completely obscured the keep on that side. In the mid 19th century large “Scottish baronial” extensions were added to the west.
> --
> (ref: "Carmichael Estate")



*The full set is online here.*

The forum slightly shrinks the images so click the banners to expand.

1. 


2. 


3. 


4. 


5. 


6. 


7. 


8. 


9. 


10. 


11. 


12. 


13. 


14. 


15. 


16. 


17. 


18. 


19. 


20. 


*The full set is online here.*


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (Apr 6, 2009)

Lovely photos!
Didnt realise this place was so close to home...must take a trip there some time, looks lovely  and kind of interesting with those mannequins...


----------



## E30Elaine (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow what a lovely place - some really interesting features, wallpapers and those manequins..... reminds you a bit of Westhall House in Aberdeenshire from the front


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 6, 2009)

The only place I've seen a curvey door like that. Would've been a nice place in its day.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 7, 2009)

Cuban B. said:


> The only place I've seen a curvey door like that...



That door's got a real wow factor...gorgeous! Some amazing stuff throughout the house and the building itself is a real delight.
Stunning pics as always, rjg.


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice pics, its a cool looking place


----------



## Castledown (Apr 8, 2009)

These are really fantastic photos, thanks for sharing! It looks so atmospheric there with the beautiful light.


----------

